# Bar's Leaks Head Gasket Sealer



## Fletch_W (Dec 22, 2010)

More Oldsmobile Chronicles... I've searched some topics here and found many of you have used this product. 

Instructions:
http://www.barsproducts.com/tech/1100_tech.pdf

It says to remove any spark plugs that are fouled by coolant (Step 2), then proceed with idling for 5 minutes with heat on high. I assume it means to say remove just the spark plug wire? I'm no expert, but shouldn't the plug still be in there while the engine is running? Step 9 says put the spark plug back in. That's counterintuitive to what little I know about motors.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 22, 2010)

Fletch_W said:


> More Oldsmobile Chronicles... I've searched some topics here and found many of you have used this product.
> 
> Instructions:
> http://www.barsproducts.com/tech/1100_tech.pdf
> ...



Your engine will run fine without the plug.  Loud, but fine.  Bar's Leak needs exposure to air, that's why they want you to remove the plug if coolant is leaking into the cylinder.

I would secure the plug wire well away from the plug hole, and away from metal.


----------



## Fletch_W (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll tape it up real good and expect loudness... thanks for that reply.  

If more than 1 plug in a 6 cyl motor is fouled... how many can I leave out and still be able to run the car?


----------



## the r.o.c. (Dec 22, 2010)

youd be better off finding a good mechanic and having gasgets put in.  i tried that stuff and all it did was gunk up .  ended up having to buy a gasget set and spending a whole day helping the guy replace gasgets.  that sealant could clog your heater core and or radiator. jmo


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 22, 2010)

I wouldn't use Bar's.  Use the ceramic coat stuff.  I've used it in the past with good results....had friends use it as well.

Costs about $15-20 and comes in a little white bottle.  You drain the coolant and add water, then add the ceramic coat.  Run it for 15 min...drain and let sit open for 12 hours to dry.  Don't rush it...follow the directions and you'll fix your head gasket leak.


----------



## Shug (Dec 22, 2010)

the r.o.c. said:


> youd be better off finding a good mechanic and having gasgets put in.  i tried that stuff and all it did was gunk up .  ended up having to buy a gasget set and spending a whole day helping the guy replace gasgets.  that sealant could clog your heater core and or radiator. jmo



Everytime that I have used any kind of "stop leak" the main thing it stopped up was the heater core. I dont know about you, but anything worth fixing is worth doing it right.


----------



## TSMITH (Dec 23, 2010)

BLUEDEVIL is the best out there its not cheap but it may work, its still just a big band aid


----------



## vanguard1 (Dec 23, 2010)

TSMITH said:


> BLUEDEVIL is the best out there its not cheap but it may work, its still just a big band aid



very true, but sometimes you cannot afford stitches and you have to use a band aid and live with the scar.
i have used it before but it only worked a few weeks.


----------



## K80Shooter (Dec 23, 2010)

the r.o.c. said:


> youd be better off finding a good mechanic and having gasgets put in.  i tried that stuff and all it did was gunk up .  ended up having to buy a gasget set and spending a whole day helping the guy replace gasgets.  that sealant could clog your heater core and or radiator. jmo


 
This, 
Or plan on getting another vehicle.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 23, 2010)

I read some of the other post about the car. It's a '99 model which means it had Dex Cool coolant from the factory. You're definitely riding on borrowed time in any 'band-aid' product you use. If you plan on keeping the car, have the gaskets replaced and be done with it....you're going to have to anyway sooner or later.

Here's another tip for Dex Cool equipped GM vehicles that are leaking. Things tend to wear evenly.....some just leak sooner than others. In my experience, when you repair a leak, it's just a matter of time before the next weakest link gives...thus...another leak. Save enough money to have all the intake and head gaskets replaced all at once. And if the car hasn't had one already, go ahead and replace the water pump as well.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 23, 2010)

Fletch_W said:


> I'll tape it up real good and expect loudness... thanks for that reply.
> 
> If more than 1 plug in a 6 cyl motor is fouled... how many can I leave out and still be able to run the car?



Academically speaking (as in I'm not advising anyone else to do this), I've pulled two plugs from an I-6 and it would crank and run (don't ask why).  The I-6 is a balanced motor though, and you probably have a V-6.  I don't know what pulling two plugs would do.  Probably nothing.

I even crossed the plug wires on the I-6 and it would crank and run.  No power, but it cranked.  

OTOH, Caddy, had the 8-6-4 engine, so at least for a 8 cyl, you could pull 4.  

From the peanut gallery, I've used Bars Leak successfully-  it worked until it didn't -- but I think the ceramic versions are much better.


----------



## Fletch_W (Dec 23, 2010)

For those of you suggesting a mechanic, you should know I went through this almost two years ago. I took it to three mechanics, two of them turned me down and the third one kept my car for a week, during which time it was broken into on his lot, and he eventually turned me down as well. That's when the leak seal went in the first time, but I wasn't the one who put it in. It worked until now. So, now it's my first time putting it into this car a second time. 

Yes, I'm in the market for another vehicle, but when it rains it pours, and I still have to get from point A to point B. 

I got an email back from the company and they say not to pull more than one plug. I may be in trouble, I pulled the three I could get to and at least one of them had obvious coolant on it, the other two were maybe/maybe, they were so ugly and gunky it's hard to tell, haven't even gotten around back. It was suggested on their tech sheet that a really clean plug is the sign of the one in coolant. If that's the case, I'm in luck because they are all dirtier than Cletus's car seat.


----------



## vanguard1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Fletch_W said:


> For those of you suggesting a mechanic, you should know I went through this almost two years ago. I took it to three mechanics, two of them turned me down and the third one kept my car for a week, during which time it was broken into on his lot, and he eventually turned me down as well. That's when the leak seal went in the first time, but I wasn't the one who put it in. It worked until now. So, now it's my first time putting it into this car a second time.
> 
> Yes, I'm in the market for another vehicle, but when it rains it pours, and I still have to get from point A to point B.
> 
> I got an email back from the company and they say not to pull more than one plug. I may be in trouble, I pulled the three I could get to and at least one of them had obvious coolant on it, the other two were maybe/maybe, they were so ugly and gunky it's hard to tell, haven't even gotten around back. It was suggested on their tech sheet that a really clean plug is the sign of the one in coolant. If that's the case, I'm in luck because they are all dirtier than Cletus's car seat.



just a thought, but since you have the plugs out i would go ahead and replace them, at about $2.00 a piece can,t hurt.


----------



## Killdee (Dec 23, 2010)

If your still running that blankity blank dex cool more leaks are sure to come. Mine was Heater core, then radiator, then water pump, and intake gasket in that order a few months apart.


----------



## JpEater (Dec 23, 2010)

Killdee said:


> If your still running that blankity blank dex cool more leaks are sure to come. Mine was Heater core, then radiator, then water pump, and intake gasket in that order a few months apart.




Dex-Cool has nothing to do with causing leaks.

Fletch, I know you don't wanna hear it but if you put stop leak in your engine your wasting your money. If a head gasket is leaking bad enough to get visible water on your spark plugs, you are NOT gonna stop the leak. Your only option is to fix it right. Also a little food for thought, you may have an underlying issue like a cracked head. I would strogly advise against letting it sit any length of time without getting it fixed. If you let it sit, the affected cylinders will start to rust which will cause you to have to buy an engine.


----------



## Fletch_W (Dec 23, 2010)

I've come to the same conclusion, exhaust comes out of the coolant reservoir when I attempt to crank the car.

OT:
I'm car shopping now. Clunkers ain't priced what they used to be, you can't find anything but a parts-car under a thousand dollars.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 2, 2011)

Update: I've used blue devil. Apparently that's what was used in the past, the Bar's Leaks did not work. 

So far, the car is running fine but still getting some pressure in the cooling system and burning some fluid. The Blue Devil is still in the system, hopefully as I drive it locally over the next two days, it will continue working it's magic. I'll update again when appropriate.


----------

